# Isagenix



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried Isagenix?? I have just purchased a supply of products that should last me 30 days. One shake or soup a day, one ounce of this "supreme" stuff, two "poop" pills a day, and lots of veggies. I also have this "cleanse drink" to cleanse two days of the month..no food those days. I have been on this for a few days with no improvement yet. Any feedback?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If cleaning the colon was all any IBSer needed to be cured all of us who had a colonoscopy prep would be AOK. Any gunk they claim is cleaned out by any colon cleansing product it never seen in any colonoscopy. The colon is pretty good at cleaning itself even though it seems like it shouldn't be based on what it does for us.Most colon cleansers are either fiber, or herbal laxatives, or some combination of the two. Some have clays in them which is in there to produce the nastly looking stuff people feel the need to take pictures of when they see it in the colon. It is a clay cast of the colon, not something the cleanser removed from your body. They usually will get rid of any short term constipation issues, but I think the do it for a couple of months you will be cured forever and ever of everything is wishful marketing thinking, not anything ever proven in any clinical study.For the natural route, I would focus more on supplements that you might need to alter stool consistency that are not stimulatory laxatives, unless you really need those. Calcium firms things up, magnesium loosens things up. As well as probiotics if you can find one that works for you.ETA: took a quick look at the site and looks they they throw in assorted antioxidants (which do not cleanse or detox, even though they make a lot of those claims to sell them) and other herbs that are supposed to make you feel better. Since they seem to add weight loss in there, I suspect some of them may be herbal stimulants to try to rev you up.


----------

